# Im Teich gehts wieder los (Frösche u. Kröten)



## Bebel (10. Apr. 2013)

Hi

Seit ein paar Tagen gibt es wieder wildes Leben im Teich, das Wasser ist aufgewühlt von liebestollen Grasfröschen. 

Und seit gestern auch der erste Laich im Teich:

 

 

Die verantwortlichen "glücklichen Eltern" wurden gesichtet, ließen sich aber leider nicht fotographieren - der " Doppeldecker" war schnell abgetaucht.

LG Bebel


----------



## Connemara (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Ich habe vorgestern abend auf meiner Terasse den ersten Krötendoppeldecker entdeckt !


----------



## Bebel (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hi 
Tolles Foto von den beiden!
Bebel


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

bei uns sind auch die __ Kröten aktiv, ein etwas verwirrter kerl hat heut meinen SChlammsauger ,,missbraucht"


----------



## nkace (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo Leute,

bei mir gehts im Teich auch wieder los: Fische sind aktiv, die zwei __ Frösche habe ich seit November nicht mehr richtig gesehen.
Aber: eventuell bekomme ich 3 neue Kois von einem Arbeitskollegen 

Gestern war ich auch beim Kieswerk und habe mittelgroße Findlinge gekauft (180kg für 14 €) und meinen Bachlauf damit weiter verbessert, da die Folie noch ein bisschen zu sehen ist und ich es sowieso natürlicher haben will.


----------



## Bebel (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Von meiner Küche aus kann ich die Wellen sehen, die die Grasfrösche beim Paaren aufwühlen. Von weitem sehe ich auch ständig so einige Froschköpfchen aus den Wasser ragen und nachts gibt es ein hübsches Knurren im Teich zu hören. 
Jedoch - sobald ich näher komme, tauchen sie ab und nichts ist mit Foto! 

Die Fische sind auch schon mit "aufgemischt" und an der Teichoberfläche treibt so einiges an abgerissenen Pflanzenresten, was bei dem ganzen Gezappel so abgerissen und aufgewirbelt wird.

Na ja, solln sie ihren Spaß haben 

LG Bebel

Ach ja und die beiden Bachstelzen sind seit heute auch wieder da.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hi,

bei mir sind die Fische nach den 2 warmen Tagen und dem Regen seit heute auch wieder richtig munter und betteln um Freßbares, selbst die Asagi
Wollte morgen eigentlich im Amphibientümpel das ganze Wasser abpumpen und ihn mal einer Generalreinigung unterziehen und die Pflanzen ausdünnen/neu setzen, doch leider sind da nun auch schon zwei __ Kröten drin (__ Molche dann bestimmt auch schon)

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo,Teichfreunde
Auch bei mir werden die Fische wieder munter und kriegen schon Futter (10 Grad Wassertemperatur).
Ich möchte auch einen Frosch!!!

Hab meinenTeich jetzt ca 1 Jahr und hoffe sehnsüchtig auf __ Frösche, __ Molche usw.....
Na, mal sehen, vielleicht verirrt sich mal einer zu mir 
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Andreas A. (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hier geht es auch wieder los. Wie schon die letzten Jahre sind einzelne Erdkrötenmännchen zur Paarungszeit am Teich. Nachwuchs gab es bisher nicht. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## StefanBO (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo Zusammen,

gestern Morgen hatte ich den ersten Grasfroschlaichballen im "Laichbecken"; der zweite war da bereits "in Vorbereitung" und bei der nächsten Besichtigung am Abend auch da.

Heute Abend dann der dritte Laichballen ...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (12. Apr. 2013)

Grasfrösche konnten es bei mir schon vor Wochen nicht abwarten und haben angefangen zu laichen. Einige Laichballen waren locker eine Woche eingefroren. Typisch __ Grasfrosch eben. Die nicht so ungeduldigen laichen seit paar Tagen. 

Erdkröten sind seit gestern da. Momentan deutet allerdings alles auf einen reinen Männer-Stammtisch hin: Habe rund 20 Männer und nur eine (arme) Frau gesichtet. Naja, mal abwarten. Letztes Jahr waren es dann doch sechs Pärchen. 

Insgesamt kann ich sagen, dass es im und am Teich endlich und vor allem auch schnell anfängt zu wuseln und zu wachsen: Schachbrettblumen und Sumpfdotterblumen treiben, Bitterlinge, Miserlieschen, __ Molche und UWE-__ Käfer sind zu sehen. 

Wurde aber auch Zeit! 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*



Connemara schrieb:


> Ich habe vorgestern abend auf meiner Terasse den ersten Krötendoppeldecker entdeckt !



Schönes Foto - die arme Dame


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hier noch zwei Herren auf der Suche ...


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Daher kommt das mit dem "einen langen Hals machen" 

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## StefanBO (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

So langsam scheint der __ Grasfrosch-Endspurt zu beginnen. Mindestens ein Dutzend tobt heute ganztägig im "Laichbecken" (knapp 500 Liter), nebenan im größeren "Überwinterungsbecken" sind auch noch zahlreiche, und im eingegrabenen Lotosmaurerkübel war ein Paar im Amplexus.


----------



## Stadtkind (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Was für ein herrliches Wochenende. 

Am Teich sammelt sich langsam "Hinz und Kunz" und es ist, wie jedes Jahr, ein Erlebnis zu beobachten was alles passiert.

Die Pflanzen wollen leider noch nicht wirklich richtig wachsen, aber ich bin guter Dinge.

Mein Wasser ist leider ziemlich trüb -  aber das wird sich auch noch ändern.


Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse 

_ Kröten und  Molche sind wieder da _
 

_Obwohl mal wieder Männerüberschuß besteht hängt der hier faul in der Sonne herum_
 

_Dabei sollte er doch lieber....._
 

_Irgendwie klappt das nicht so wirklich_
 

_Tarnung ist alles.....ob die das merken ( Meine Sippe ist fit und munter ) _
 


Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Start in die neue Teich- und Gartensaison.


----------



## willi1954 (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

wer kein Weiblein abbekommt, geht halt mal fremd


----------



## 7088maxi (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo,
ja es geht wieder los bei den Amphibien. Auch die wärmeliebenden Arten (Laubfrosch, __ Wechselkröte usw.) wurden schon gesichtet!
MfG


----------



## libsy (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Die ersten __ Frösche und __ Kröten sind auch wieder bei mir aktiv.


----------



## Joerg (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Habe eben ein verirrtes Pärchen aus der Garage in die Nähe des Teichs gebracht.
Ein weiteres schwimmt noch im Vorfilter. Dort scheint es etwas ruhiger zu sein und man kann erst mal etwas kuscheln bevor es losgeht.


----------



## ChristianB (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo,

zum ersten Mal ist auch ein Molch bei mir eingezogen 2 __ Kröten sind auch da.

Heute Morgen sind die Blüten der Sumpfdotterblumen aufgegangen,  die __ Schwertlilien und die __ Rohrkolben treiben wieder aus, die ersten Unterwasserpflanzen suchen den Weg zur Oberfläche, die Fische sind munter und hungrig. 

Der Teich lebt.

Fotos folgen.

Gruß aus Dortmund 

 Christian


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Es wuselt in allen Ecken und Tiefen 

Musste heute ein Krötenweibchen aus der (ziemlich festen) Umklammerung von 5 Männchen befreien - ich fürchte, sie wäre sonst irgendwann nicht mehr hoch gekommen :?  

Immerhin sind es jetzt sogar drei Pärchen geworden und das erste hat auch schon seine Schnüre um die __ Schwertlilien-Triebe gewickelt.

Die Grasfroschquappen sind fast vollständige geschlüpft und hängen noch an den leeren Laichballen. 

Die Bergmolche turteln was das Zeug hält 

Einziger Wermutstropfen: Es haben wohl nur drei __ Moderlieschen überlebt (ich hatte da ja letztes Jahr ein merkwürdiges Lieschen-Sterben, den Grund weiß ich immer noch nicht ...). Bin momentan auf der Suche nach Verstärkung, aber leider noch nicht fündig geworden 

Auf jeden Fall macht es große Freude, zu sehen, was und wer das alles unterwegs ist


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder ...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*



> Der Teich lebt.


----------



## BalticNici (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Ich hab auch einen kleinen König in meinem "Miet-Erb-Teich"... 

LG Nici


----------



## Bebel (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hi

Im Moment haben die __ Kröten den Teich in Beschlag genommen, wirbeln den Froschlaich durch die Gegend und haben überall ihre Schnüre drum gewickelt. 

Morgen habe ich sicher mal Zeit Fotos einzustellen.

Die Fische betteln auch schon sehr aufdringlich nach Futter, knabbern sogar am Finger wenn man ihn ins Wasser steckt. 

LG Bebel


----------



## Andreas A. (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

27 Jahre hat es gedauert, bis die Erdkröten endlich mal bei mir an meinem Terrassen-Teich ablaichen.

LG Andreas


----------



## Bebel (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

So, nun auch von mir die versprochenen Fotos

        

on

        

  
         Selbstzufrieden inmitten der Nachkommenschaft

LG Bebel


----------



## BalticNici (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Moin in die Runde,

tzzz... ich hab geträumt heut Nacht - wegen der Photos von Bebel... 

Mein Kleiner ist scheinbar ganz allein im Teich. Kann das sein? Irgendwie mache ich mir daher ein wenig Sorgen um ihn, und nun habe ich doch tatsächlich geträumt, dass die __ Kröten von Bebel zu ihm in den Teich klettern.    *hehe

LG Nici


----------



## Bebel (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

War auf der Suche nach Bildern von meinem eisamen Wasserfrosch, der jetzt schon seit zwei Jahren den Sommer am Teich verbringt und ab und zu verzweifelt nach einem Partner ruft.

Den Frosch habe ich noch nicht gefunden, dafür aber einen anderen "Gast" am Teich der mich,  ääh bzw. die Fische und __ Frösche, Ende März besucht hat.

            

sein etwas größerer Verwandter, der __ Graureiher, ist noch häufiger da - den habe ich jedoch noch nie vor die Kamera bekommen (abgesehen von dem Plastikkameraden rechts im Bild)

In diesem Fall hoffe ich die Besuche werden jetzt, wo wir wieder mehr im Garten sind, weniger.

LG Bebel


----------



## BalticNici (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo Bebel,

...und auf dem dritten Bild hat er Dich entdeckt?

LG Nici


----------



## BalticNici (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Meinen kleinen Frosch habe ich gestern und heute nicht zu sehen bekommen. Vielleicht ist er ja weiter gezogen oder hat sich verkrochen, weil es (wie ich fand) ein wenig ungemütlich am Teich war - windig und kühl. 

Habe auch versucht, heraus zu finden, was er denn für einer ist. Und bin hier http://www.amphibienschutz.de/amphib/spfr.htm wohl fündig geworden.


----------



## Bebel (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hi Nici



> ...und auf dem dritten Bild hat er Dich entdeckt?


Stimmt - und dann ist er abgehoben.

Danach, hatte ich dann den Teich mit gespannten Angelschnüren gesichert. Das funktionierte zwar gut, aber leider hing *ich*  in den letzten Tagen öfter in den Schnüren fest als der __ Reiher. Jetzt habe ich die Schnüre wieder entfernt, so ist der Frühjahrsputz am Teich doch leichter.

Einen Springfrosch hatte ich, glaube ich, noch nie im Teich. Meistens sind da Grasfrösche in allen möglichen Schattierungen, viele __ Kröten (nur jetzt im Frühjahr) und der einsame Wasserfrosch im Sommer.

LG Bebel


----------



## Andreas A. (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Heute hat das erste Seerosenblatt gewackelt. Die Laichzeit bei den __ Moderlieschen hat bei mir begonnen.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie unterschiedlich weit die Teichflora in den verschiedenen Regionen entwickelt ist. Bei mir kann noch gar kein Seerosenblatt wackeln - wenn dann höchstens weit unter der Wasseroberfläche ... 

Aber gerade in den letzten Tagen konnte ich den Pflanzen quasi beim Wachsen zusehen


----------



## butzbacher (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*



BalticNici schrieb:


> Meinen kleinen Frosch habe ich gestern und heute nicht zu sehen bekommen. Vielleicht ist er ja weiter gezogen oder hat sich verkrochen, weil es (wie ich fand) ein wenig ungemütlich am Teich war - windig und kühl.
> 
> Habe auch versucht, heraus zu finden, was er denn für einer ist. Und bin hier http://www.amphibienschutz.de/amphib/spfr.htm wohl fündig geworden.



Hallo Nici,

du solltest eher nach __ Grasfrosch schauen. 

Gruß André


----------



## BalticNici (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo André, 

danke Dir für den Hinweis. Ich habe eine ganze Weile gesessen und immer wieder meine Bilder mit den beiden Froscharten versucht abzugleichen. Ich fand es wirklich schwer, aber ich glaube, Du hast Recht. 
Irgendwie hatte mich auch gewundert, warum ein Springfrosch sich so weit von einem Waldgebiet entfernt aufhalten sollte. Aber ich dachte mir dann, er hätte sich vielleicht "verhüpft". 

LG Nici


----------



## Connemara (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Ein paar Pillepoppen sind schon da ...es werden noch mehr


----------



## BalticNici (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Haha...

...ich musste erstmal gucken, was "Pillepoppen" sind! 

Einen schönen Sonntag
Nici


----------



## Blue2002 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hab mich heute auf die Lauer gelegt und bei gefühlten 50 Bildern waren immerhin diese dabei


----------



## BalticNici (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallöle,

mit __ Libellen kann ich auch schon dienen...
Allerdings ist mir die erste Libelle, die ich dieses Jahr gesehen habe, nicht unter die Linse gekommen. Dafür dann aber ein bereits leerer Kokon... 

Gestern dann endlich eine Libelle, die scheinbar noch an ihrem(?) Kokon verharrte. Kaum zu glauben, dass dieses große und schöne Geschöpf aus so einem kleinen, monsterähnlichem "Ding" geschlüpft sein soll. Das letzte Bild hätte ich eigentlich kippen müssen, aber ich habe es so gelassen, weil ich die Ansicht interessant fand.

Inzwischen habe ich etliche Kokons gesehen, aber bisher nur zwei Libellen...

LG Nici


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hi Nici,

ein frisch geschlüpftes __ Plattbauch (Weibchen) hab ich gestern auch am Teich gefunden (Kokons gibt es bei __ Libellen nicht, das leere ist die Larvenhaut aus der das flugfähige Insekt bei der letzten Häutung herauskommt - Kokons sind Seidengespinste in denen entweder Eier (z.B. Spinnengelege) oder Puppen (Schmetterlinge) bis zum Schlupf ruhen

MfG Frank


----------



## BalticNici (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hi Frank,

vielen Dank für die Wissenserweiterung. 

Einen schönen Abend
wünscht Nici


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Toll, dass bei Euch schon __ Libellen __ fliegen und schlüpfen - hier ist da noch gar nichts los, trauen sich wohl nicht aus dem Wasser. Kein Wunder bei dem Mistwetter seit gestern Nacht  - Andererseits bin ich froh, dass der Teich und das Umfeld mal wieder Wasser bekommen.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos, was sich so außen herum alles tut (die Schachbrettblumen- und Sumpfdotterbilder sind schon wieder eine Woche alt - die Natur rast gerade ...)

Die dunkelroten, leuchtenden Blüten (bzw. es sind eher die Knospen) des Zierapfels begeistern mich jedes Jahr.


----------



## thogoer (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Nici,
> 
> ein frisch geschlüpftes __ Plattbauch (Weibchen) hab ich gestern auch am Teich gefunden (Kokons gibt es bei __ Libellen nicht, das leere ist die Larvenhaut aus der das flugfähige Insekt bei der letzten Häutung herauskommt - Kokons sind Seidengespinste in denen entweder Eier (z.B. Spinnengelege) oder Puppen (Schmetterlinge) bis zum Schlupf ruhen
> 
> MfG Frank


Bei den Plattbäuchen sehen zunächst beide Geschlechter so aus. Das Blau der Männchen kommt später


----------



## Blue2002 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Heute ein "Pärchen" per Kamera eingefangen und ein Foto meiner Seerosen


----------



## Bebel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hi

Ich bin ja richtig neidisch.
Von __ Libellen ist weit und breit bei diesem Mistwetter noch nichts zu sehen, wenigstens ist das feuchte Wetter gut für die Pflanzen im Garten (Sandboden), die Temperaturen jedoch nicht (Nachtfrost Ende Mai, wo gibts denn sowas).
Ab nächster Woche wird das Wetter hoffentlich etwas besser.

LG Bebel


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (25. Mai 2013)

Ich fürchte, das mit nächster Woche wird nix. Zumindest wenn die Wettervorhersage recht hat 

Bei mir sehnt sich auch alles (Flora und Fauna) nach höheren Temperaturen. 

Wirklich frustrierend das alles ...


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hi, liebe Naturfreunde
Bei Dir blühen schon die Seerosen, Manuela???? Bei uns kommen man grade die Blättchen an die Wasseroberfläche, von Blüten noch keine Spur. Als mal ein paar Stunden die Sonne schien, hab' ich gleich  mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, ansonsten ist hier nur Dauerregen! :shock
Aber alles wächst wie verrückt, besonders das Unkraut.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Guten Morgen zusammen!
Endlich konnte ich im Pflanzenfilter zwei __ Molche sichten! Der eine hat sich zwar verkrümelt, als ich die Kamera geholt habe, aber der andere stand mir bereitwillig ein paar Minuten Modell...lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo! ich nochmal....

endlich ist es mir gelungen (nach 14 Jahren Gartenbesitz!) eine Eidechse vor die Linse zu bekommen....
LG Ina


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo Ina,
das war bestimme nich einfach die Eidechse abzulichten. Ganz toll, wenn das im eigenen Garten gelingt. Ich würde mich über __ Eidechsen im Garten auch freuen aber die Bedingungen sind mitten in einem Wohngebiet wohl nicht so ideal. Ich habe zumindest noch nie eine bei mir im Garten beobachten können.


----------



## Doc (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Aua, die wird ja gerade gepiekst


----------



## ina1912 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Du meinst die Mücke? ja die hab ich beim Knipsen gesehen...seltsam, durch die dicke Haut...ich dachte immer, die pieksen nur Warmblüter..
LG Ina


----------



## BalticNici (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Moin Ina,

toll eingefangen! Auch die Mücke. 



ina1912 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Mücke? ja die hab ich beim Knipsen gesehen...seltsam, durch die dicke Haut...ich dachte immer, die pieksen nur Warmblüter..
> LG Ina



Dachte ich auch erst. Aber Echsen haben Schuppen. Und durch die Zwischenräume könnte die Mücke an ihr Lebenselixier gelangen... 

In meinem Garten können nur gaaanz schlaue Echsen überleben, wg. meiner Katzen. In diesem Garten habe ich noch keine gesehen, aber am letzten Wohnort fand ich dann beim Wohnungsputz den Schwanz einer Echse unter einem Schrank neben der Eingangstür...  Ich hoffe für die Echse, dass sie es noch wieder raus geschafft hat. :beten  Die können ja auch mit abgetrenntem Schwanz flüchten, der wächst wieder nach, soweit ich weiß.

Sonnige Grüße
Nici


----------



## ina1912 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

ja...bei dieser hier fehlt auch ein Stück Schwanz, hab sie heut morgen noch ein paarmal gesehen. ich wollte nicht, dass sie mit diesem Makel der Öffentlichkeit preis gegeben wird...
LG Ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

hier ist wohl mal ne diät fällig.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

HI,

bei mir im großen Teich sind die Krötchen nach dem leichten Regen (die heftigen Gewitter zogen alle schön ums Dorf rum) nun zum Großteil abgewandert. Die kleine __ Ringelnatter (ca. 50cm) auf die ich gestern bei der Moorbeeträumung beinah getreten war muß sich nun sputen um ein paar der Nachzügler zu erwischen

MfG Frank


----------



## BalticNici (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Moin,

bei mir am Teich war es so, dass meine Katze die (einzige!?) Kröte als "Spielobjekt" entdeckt hatte. Sie muss wohl auch versucht haben, ob man das Teil fressen kann. Als ich meine Rettungsaktion gestartet habe, floss schon ein wenig Blut, am Schenkel oder so. Habe die Kröte erst einmal in einem Behälter zur Beobachtung gehabt. 

Gar nicht schlecht, während der Zeit konnte ich meinen "neuen" Teichschlammsauger" testen. Hab mich wegen der Kröte bisher nicht getraut. Die Aktion verlief mehr oder weniger gut - aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Später habe ich die Kröte wieder in/an den Teich gesetzt. Sie wirkte ganz mobil, ist nämlich flink in ein Versteck geflüchtet. Und zwei Tage später habe ich sie dann abends wieder durch den Garten hopsen sehen, als meine Katzen wieder hinter ihr her waren. Tzzz...

Schönen Sonntag
Nici


----------



## ina1912 (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo zusammen!
Heute gibts Molchbabies zu sehen.... und eine __ Wespen(?)spinne....

LG Ina


----------



## butzbacher (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo Ina,

das sind keine Molchbabies, sondern Kaulquappen.

Die Spinne ist eine __ Wespenspinne oder auch Zebraspinne genannt.

Gruß André


----------



## ina1912 (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

was, Kaulquappen? Aber die sind riesengroß! und außerdem genauso gemustert wie meine __ molche, die ich vor einiger zeit fotografiert habe....
bist du sicher?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (18. Aug. 2013)

Könnten Kaulquappen vom __ Grasfrosch sein. Aber für die Jahreszeit etwas spät. Meine sind schon vor vielen Wochen als __ Frösche an Land. 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## ina1912 (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

also ich glaube, Ihr habt recht....habe eben mal Bilder zu Kaulquappen gegoogelt, da sind tatsächlich sehr große dabei! Auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen, da ich derzeit Babyfrösche im Teich habe, die sind kleiner als das hier, aber bereits fertige Fröschlein mit Beinchen und grüner Farbe..

LG Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo, zusammen
Schöne Bilder, Ina.
Ich hab jetzt den Teich 1 Jahr und immer noch kein Fröschchen, geschweige denn einen Molch!?!
 :?  Hoffentlich verirrt sich auch mal einer zu mir 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Geduld, Käferchen!
Das kommt alles wenn genügend Pflanzen eingewachsen sind...Meiner ist schon über zehn Jahre alt, da wäre es ja schlimm, wenn sich nichts angesiedelt hätte!
LG Ina


----------



## 7088maxi (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo,
aufgrund der Bilder würde ich auf Wasserfroschkaulquappen tippen. (__ Grasfrosch ist schon wegen der Jahreszeit nicht möglich, außer du wohnst in einem Mittelgebirge mit einem sehr schattigen Garten.
MfG


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo, Leute
ich habe jetzt  auch einen Frosch , wie ihr an den Bildern sehen könnt. :__ nase
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## butzbacher (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*



7088maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aufgrund der Bilder würde ich auf Wasserfroschkaulquappen tippen. (__ Grasfrosch ist schon wegen der Jahreszeit nicht möglich, außer du wohnst in einem Mittelgebirge mit einem sehr schattigen Garten.
> MfG



dieser Aussage stimme ich vollkommen zu.


----------



## ina1912 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

aber die Wasserfroschbabies sind doch bereits fertig, und dabei viel kleiner! Oder gibts da auch ganz verschiedene?
LG Ina


----------



## StefanBO (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hallo Ina,

um welche Größen geht es denn?

Ich zitiere mal aus Friedo Berninghausen "Welche Kaulquappe ist das?":
Wasserfroschkomplex Larven:
Gesamtlänge ca. 80 mm
Zweitgrößte aller heimischen Amphibienlarven

(nur die der __ Knoblauchkröte werden noch größer)

Bei der Umwandlung werden Froschlurchlarven schmaler und kleiner (der Schwanz wird eingezogen).

Grasfroschkaulquappen sind in diesem Jahr wegen der langen Frost-/Kälteperiode später dran als sonst. Einzelne Nachzügler habe ich immer noch im Teich, auch wenn die meisten schon seit vielen Wochen an Land sind. Neben Lage/Wassertemperatur spielt z.B. auch die Bestandsdichte eine Rolle, ob sich einzelne Tiere erst später entwickeln. Aber Grasfroschquappen sind nicht "riesengroß".


----------



## ina1912 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*

Hi Stefan! So genau erinnere ich mich nicht mehr, aber sie war deutlich größer als die fertigen Wasserfroschbabies mit ihren 2cm...vielleicht 5-6 cm...
LG Ina


----------



## butzbacher (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Im Teich gehts wieder los*



ina1912 schrieb:


> Hi Stefan! So genau erinnere ich mich nicht mehr, aber sie war deutlich größer als die fertigen Wasserfroschbabies mit ihren 2cm...vielleicht 5-6 cm...
> LG Ina



Hallo Ina,

eine Frage - bei den Quappen sprichst du von der Gesamtlänge (Kopf-Schwanz)?

Gruß André


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Hallooooohoooo
Habe heute, nach 11/2 Jahren stolze Teichbesitzerin den 1. Frosch entdeckt!!! Endlich!
Bis jetzt aber ein Einzelgänger. Wie findet ihr den Neuen? Freu' mich so!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ikulas (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ist das eine junge Libellenlarve?*

Sehr schön !
Da hatten wir wohl enormes Glück ??? Denn bei uns war der 1. Frosch bereits nach wenigen Wochen im Teich. Und erst kürzlich habe ich den zweiten gesehen. 
Und das sind jetzt auch Dauergäste. 
Ich frag mich wo die beiden bei uns herkamen und dann noch so schnell. Denn ein Teich oder anderes Gewässer gibt es bei uns nicht in der Nähe. Nur Nachbars Teich, der aber kaum älter ist als unserer und derzeit eher ein __ Goldfisch-Vermehrungsproblem. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass da unsere __ Frösche herkommen, oder sie sind geflüchtet .
Ich guck jeden Tag nach den Fröschen und jeder hat sein festes Plätzchen zum Sonnen .


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Apr. 2014)

Moin zusammen,
es hat mich mehrere Tage Geduld gekostet,
bis ich diesen Kameraden endlich vernünftig ablichten konnte.
Um was handelt es sich ... um eine __ Erdkröte?
 

Geräuschtechnisch gibt er eher leise "schnarrende Geräusche" von sich,
kein Vergleich zu unserem "Teich-Tenor Caruso".
Er hat aber wohl zumindest 1 Kumpel/-in.... der/die hockt immer unter der
Pflanzinsel.


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2014)

__ Erdkröte ... Eva-Maria ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Apr. 2014)

danke Helmut,
ich hatte ja den Verdacht - schön, dass Du diesen bestätigen konntest.
Dir einen schönen Abend!


----------



## libsy (9. Apr. 2014)

Im Moment habe ich auch wieder viele Erdkröten am Teich.


----------

